# Comments on my pour?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I seem to be eating good results with my new naked portafilter... Video below - any comments?

Gaggia classic with PID, 18g VST basket, IMS screen. I blip the steam switch for 3 seconds before waiting another 3 then go.

I'm using a 58mm tamp, so that may explain the little squirts from the edge near the start? Would this be solved by getting a 58.3 (??) tamper?

I also seem to be getting a little dribbling from the group seal - but this has only started since using the naked portafilter, which seems a little odd.

Gaggia classic Naked portafilter:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tamper may help yes ,

How did the shot taste ?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent... I've been amazed at the difference a naked pf has made to the shots. They taste far cleaner, with each level of flavour standing out far more than previously.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi gingerneil

I recently started using a naked portafilter, I had the dribbling from the group seal also. I changed the seal (the old one was solid with no give, not rubbery at all!) which solved the issue. I also got occasional squirts round the edge, doing the OPV mod reduced these greatly. I then upgraded from an MC2 to a SJ which seems to have eliminated squirts (I too have a 58mm tamper but an 17g LM basket) which I guess is down to better grind and distribution.

Cheerrs

Russ


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Try to lock the PF in further across than the stock one, this should help unless the gasket does not budge.

Grind/distribution/freshness of bean may well be the factor in spritzers.

Taste however...

Well your more than likely producing better extractions as you can analyse what's going on and re-adjust if necessary.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Possibly a bit quick? Looks a bit blond, but could be a lighter roast?

Try tightening the grind a touch to slow it down. Then taste and go with what you prefer.


----------

